# Tom cat needing home



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Please could anyone give a little cat a home he was taken in to the vets and they have had him for over a month he is lovley il get i picture of him he is about 12 months old and the vets have castrated him all he needs his a loving home forever i will arrange to meet who ever but carnt have him PTS please can you help.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

really sorry i can't help...too many cats here.
have you tried pets4homes.co.uk ? 

he won't be pts will he?


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

No do pets at home take them, do they sell to public i dont mind people on here taking him cos your all like me but what if we dont no were he is going i think we may need to check that out but you lot and your friends i trust, i wont let him get PTS il keep calling to see how he is and look at rescue spaces but he carnt lose is life he lovley and need a second chance


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK you can advertise him there.

i am glad you won't let him be put to sleep. sorry i can't help, i don't know anyone either who could have him


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You need a good photo and then you need to list him on pets4homes, preloved and ukfreeads - all are free to use. You could also try a card in pets at home. People do want a full description though - you haven't even told us what colour he is!

Liz


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry i do have a picture and hes black and white il post a pic and see what i can do cos time running out, but il have to take him on a foster base and then try rehome him as soon as i can but i carnt see him die OH will kill me cos i do need to stop taking in animals, all my animals i own are rescue but my problem is letting them go id be a rubbish foster parent cos i wanna keep them all


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You'll fine a good home, even if you have to keep him for a short while.


----------



## Chrissi (Nov 30, 2008)

have you tried contacting your local cat rescue? They may be able to help you find a good home-checked home for him.


----------



## kevils4 (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with this topic.I like so much cat.And i love so much.



lizward said:


> You need a good photo and then you need to list him on pets4homes, preloved and ukfreeads - all are free to use. You could also try a card in pets at home. People do want a full description though - you haven't even told us what colour he is!
> 
> Liz


*Pet Supplies*


----------



## petowner3 (Jan 23, 2009)

I would get it. But I have just picked one.


----------

